# Apple TV4 and DirecTV app or RVU App



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

With the Apple TV4 being released next week I thought maybe I would see something in here talking about it. Since I don't I figured I would go ahead and make a thread.

Who here would be interested in either a DirecTV app based off the iPad app, or a RVU app that would allow the Apple TV to work like a genie client? Maybe even both?

Who thinks DirecTV will offer it?

I personally would love to see both. An RVU app would be great if it worked as well as my parents Samsung RVU TVs. And it might even be really simple to turn on and off so you wouldn't have to pay the $6.50 a month fee every month if it was done right.

An app based off the iPad app would be pretty great too, especially for people that would like to take their Apple TV4 with them on trips. Imagine being able to hook that up to a TV in a hotel etc and have easy access to all the streaming stations offered by DirecTV. Or being able to transcode recordings with the Genie Go and load them onto the Apple TV4 internal storage and take it them with you if you weren't going to have internet access.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Unless there's some sort of compatibility with iPad apps, (which I haven't seen), I don't see it happening. We do take our ATV when we travel and airplay from the iPad or phones.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes, from what I have read the new tvOS is very similar to iOS and it isn't all that difficult to port over iPad/iPhone apps to work on the new Apple TV4. It's mostly just making them work with the remote control. I'll be picking one up next week when they get released to check it out.

I think it would be great for these apps to be made, but I can see DirecTV staying away to help keep their hardware lease money coming in.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> With the Apple TV4 being released next week I thought maybe I would see something in here talking about it. Since I don't I figured I would go ahead and make a thread.
> 
> An app based off the iPad app would be pretty great too, especially for people that would like to take their Apple TV4 with them on trips. Imagine being able to hook that up to a TV in a hotel etc and have easy access to all the streaming stations offered by DirecTV. Or being able to transcode recordings with the Genie Go* and load them onto the Apple TV4 internal storage *and take it them with you if you weren't going to have internet access.


Accosting to Apple, DEVs are only allow to store up to 200MB locally with the rest being downloaded from the cloud.

http://www.idownloadblog.com/2015/09/09/apple-tv-app-limit-200mb/


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

I think that article is outdated. The way I understood it now is that the initial app download could not be larger than 200mb. Once the app was downloaded and you start using it, the app is allowed to use more space. This is where it gets a little more unlclear as I have seen the maximum amount said to be 2GB or 20GB. I'm not a developer so I haven't read the stuff myself, just what I have seen posted at rumor sites.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I Don't ever expect to be able to download genie go content onto a Apple TV. I just don't see that happening. And while I'd love to see a RVU app so that its search could be fully integrated with Netflix etc searches since their is api support for any app to be included in the Siri searches on it... I don't see that happening either. Would be great though. I think air play for DIRECTV is all we will ever get.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> I think that article is outdated. The way I understood it now is that the initial app download could not be larger than 200mb. Once the app was downloaded and you start using it, the app is allowed to use more space. This is where it gets a little more unlclear as I have seen the maximum amount said to be 2GB or 20GB. I'm not a developer so I haven't read the stuff myself, just what I have seen posted at rumor sites.


No, that article is not outdated, is spot on in fact. An app can be at max 2.2GB, but that 2GB can be wiped away if the Apple TV needs more memory. Only guaranteed memory is 200 MB


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

It would be very cool if DirecTV built an RVU app for the new Apple TV, and it integrated siri search as well. I still have to have a genie unit, but it would make my TV watching so much better overall! I would love siri on top of DirecTV. and, it must be easier for them to create that app then try to do it all themselves. It's not like they don't get our subscription fees anyway.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

Apple and Directv seem to be working together on Directv Now, reportedly Directv will include a free Apple TV if you sign up for a certain number of months.

I wonder if that cooperation will extend into developing an RVU app on the Apple TV? Obviously that wouldn't provide any direct advantages over using a client or a TV with RVU built in - you still pay the monthly fee regardless. Combined with the streaming services Apple TV supports it would make for a better integrated solution than having multiple boxes connected to a TV. More options is always good, so one can hope...


----------



## tylorert (Sep 7, 2016)

Beerstalker said:


> Yes, from what I have read the new tvOS is very similar to iOS and it isn't all that difficult to port over iPad/iPhone apps to work on the new Apple TV4. It's mostly just making them work with the remote control. I'll be picking one up next week when they get released to check it out.
> 
> I think it would be great for these apps to be made, but I can see DirecTV staying away to help keep their hardware lease money coming in.


Oh dang, you live close to me.


----------



## futrader (Jan 4, 2015)

slice1900 said:


> Apple and Directv seem to be working together on Directv Now, reportedly Directv will include a free Apple TV if you sign up for a certain number of months.
> 
> I wonder if that cooperation will extend into developing an RVU app on the Apple TV? Obviously that wouldn't provide any direct advantages over using a client or a TV with RVU built in - you still pay the monthly fee regardless. Combined with the streaming services Apple TV supports it would make for a better integrated solution than having multiple boxes connected to a TV. More options is always good, so one can hope...


I'm not an ATV guy, I'm an Nvidia Shield owner, but I have been asking for months why Nvidia and Directv don't have an RVU app for the Shield. I also have a Sony XBR850C which runs on AndroidTV, and it has a DTV RVU app giving it full Genie mini-client functionality. Since the Shield runs on AndroidTV as well, the DTV RVU app already exists, so why not enable it for the Shield to make it function as a Genie mini-client? DTV would have nothing to lose by doing this since they would still get the $7/month for activating the app, so it's not like they would be losing any revenue by doing so.


----------

